

Prior art as a design method - bootload
http://essaysfromexodus.scripting.com/stories/storyReader$2070

======
rooshdi
While it may be optimal in most situations to duplicate the prior art of other
applications with similar feature sets, it is definitely not something that
should be easily decided upon. Keeping the mind open to alternative methods is
crucial to the evolutionary progression of computer applications and many
other matters in general. While replicating the prior art of other
applications may be the safest route to ensure users understand how to use
your product, it also limits the possible competitive advantages that may be
discovered while developing your application. Some of the most innovative
products and services come as a result of thinking outside the box and
pursuing a rational risk for the sake of improving a certain difficulty
consumers currently have.

